# M 18 fuel hoe hawg updates?



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

If your brother owns one why not just ask him at thanksgiving or Xmas?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> If your brother owns one why not just ask him at thanksgiving or Xmas?


I don't work on holidays! Thanks for the sarcasm.:laughing:


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

If there isn't a way to charge the batteries on site, I would have at least three batteries if not four. I was using a fresh 4.0 battery and got 90 some holes using a sharp 7/8 bit the first time I used my hawg.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I get bored now days. The best thing I ever did was get my *M18 hammer drill*. Along with other M18's I have three 4.0 batts.










I might have killed one battery, the very odd time two but that would be odd. To keep myself entertained I drill a couple of rooms and then wire them. Also drill the home runs and then wire them. Long gone are the 5 hour days of drilling. Drill mostly sits.

Very fast throw away bits (the odd nail) and easy on the drill, and pocket book, - get a dozen...
*Bosh Daredevel*...









*Some Irwin extensions*... I've a 12" and two 6"...









You're good. 

Now if you want the hawg well buy it for yourself for Christmas. Could be a useful tool I'm sure.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Plan B: Invest in a nice inverter for your rig to charge the cordless you already own and use the Klein flex bits.

https://www.kleintools.com/catalog/flex-bit-augers/flex-bit-auger-916-x-54-14-mm-x-1372-mm


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

zac said:


> I have possibly a 4000 sq' new home coming soon. The home is situated in an area where no power will be available for a long time. The hills that lead to and from the house will definitely require a few brake changes so I don't want to carry a generator with me. I'm interested how the hawg has been treating my brother's who own one? I am aware I will need 2 (5.0) batteries for extended use. Is it worth the investment? Thanks!


Totally worth every penny. It's a beast. I have broken brand new 24" extensions with it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Actually I have the 7/16" impact and it is a beast also. I just can't imagine how mad I would be to get out there and run out of batteries. Maybe buy one of those nice little inverter generators? I think the milbank one is only like $750.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

3xdad said:


> Plan B: Invest in a nice inverter for your rig to charge the cordless you already own


Good idea! Do you know of a good one?

I picked up a Nissan this year and my buddy picked up a $60K (Nuts) RAM. His RAM came with a factory installed 120 volt receptacle. Nice.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

I use my hawg all the time 4.0 battery. I have an inverter in my truck with remote to charge my batteries. 3000 watt for driving ground rods.
I have no need for a genny with my set up.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I am guilty of using battery drills for much of what I do these days, but IMO for a rough-in that large you'd be crazy to reply on batteries alone. A job like that demands at least a small generator. A medium sized (1500-2k watt)inverter will work in a pinch.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

Then call me crazy.
I do large custom homes 3000 to 16000 square feet.
All thin wall, I can drill faster with out a cord, and cut faster with a bandsaw.

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It has gotten to the point with the bigger batteries that they can recharge faster than I can drain them. 

I have only heard good things about the corded super hole hawg, but haven't heard much on the cordless. I hear the clutch on the corded on is a big help. 

I wonder which makes more holes on a battery charge, a regular drill or the hole hawg?


----------



## JBrzoz00 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just got the Milwaukee 18v brushless hammer drill and impact. The drill is very impressive with 5 ahr batteries. I would think the hole hog is equally awesome. That much house I would run a small gen and use a corded hole hog though. It would make for a hell of a test for the cordless hole hog.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the M18 Hole Hawg with QUIK-LOK, and the 2 4.0 AH batteries. 

I love it. I mainly do residential remodels, new construction, and rewires.

The one thing I found is to space your drilling time, and don't do several holes one right after the other, as it can make the battery overheat.

I too, use the extensions, 2 18" ones, with an 18" 1" auger to be exact. I can drill top plates without needing a ladder. It's awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

zac said:


> I have possibly a 4000 sq' new home coming soon. The home is situated in an area where no power will be available for a long time. The hills that lead to and from the house will definitely require a few brake changes so I don't want to carry a generator with me. I'm interested how the hawg has been treating my brother's who own one? I am aware I will need 2 (5.0) batteries for extended use. Is it worth the investment? Thanks!


I've had the Hawg for quite a while now and I'm lovin' it. The 5.0 batteries work the best with it. I've heard that they're coming out with a 9.0 (if anyone needs gift ideas for me) You'll have no problem roughing in a house that size or larger.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I have two 18V Hole Hawgs and eight batteries. The only time I use a corded Hole Hawg is for bits larger than 1 1/4" Augers. It's an excellent drill.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like mine, had it 8 months. I'm still not ready to do without the corded hawg. I use my cordless for clean up, little jobs, and drilling floor joists. I'm sure it would do a whole house just fine, but i feel like I'm abusing it lol. I would guess 3 batteries would get you through a day. On sites with no power, I charge my batteries with a 400 watt inverter I bought for $50. Works fine.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I appreciate the responses. i forgot that i have a m28 right angle drill with 1100 lbs of torque. Its not the fastest but I don't use it anymore. This will be it's fare well tour! I have 4 m28 batteries and am planning on buying a new fuel 18 volt combo. I do see buying the hole hawg in the future. Again thanks for the input.


----------



## Johnpaul (Oct 2, 2008)

The more power efficient the hole cutter attached to the drill the longer the battery will last and the fewer battery packs you need to take to the job site. This also helps with cold weather when batteries may provide only 60% of what they can provide on a summer day. 

Spade bits and modern TCT hole cutters take a lot less power per hole than an regular auger bit or self-feed bit. The worst are the bi-metal hole saws. I did a test last year as we were having to buy way too many battery packs to get through the day and with a brand new Lenox 2-1/8" bi-metal hole saw cutting a single hole in DF, it took 45 seconds and after that single hole the battery charger took 20 minutes to fully recharge the battery. Using a Blue Boar TCT hole cutter the same size the hole took less than 4 seconds to cut and I could cut dozens of holes on a single battery charge. 

For anything larger than 1" in size we use the Blue Boar TCT hole cutters. They are faster than a self-feed and we get more holes per battery pack. With their cutters the cut plug falls out so we don't spend a lot of time prying out the wood plug as with all bi-metal hole saws.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have one, and wouldn't drill out a house with it if wasn't a pain in the ass to run a cord. It doesn't have the nut to chew through nails, so you have to zip another hole. I do fricken love it for running bigger hole saws (3 5/8" and 4 1/8") as the torque arm is so long that it will stall out before being painful without having to clutch out the regular cordless. It's also great for renos and such where only a few holes have to be drilled. I got a heck of a deal on mine, so I'm pretty happy, but drilling out a 4000 sq ft house? Give me corded allllllll day.


----------



## gryczewskip (Oct 27, 2015)

I'll be drilling another new home tomorrow with my m18 no cords for me

Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh yeah, quick chuck all the things too. Way easier and faster than messing around with an old timey jacobs chuck.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> I have the M18 Hole Hawg with QUIK-LOK, and the 2 4.0 AH batteries.
> 
> I love it. I mainly do residential remodels, new construction, and rewires.
> 
> ...


Is it your personal drill or did you convince your boss to buy it? :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I have one, and wouldn't drill out a house with it if wasn't a pain in the ass to run a cord. It doesn't have the nut to chew through nails, so you have to zip another hole. I do fricken love it for running bigger hole saws (3 5/8" and 4 1/8") as the torque arm is so long that it will stall out before being painful without having to clutch out the regular cordless.


I totally agree, I actually bought mine for using holesaws rather than augers since I rarely do new work. It beats a corded drill for holesaws hands down.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> Is it your personal drill or did you convince your boss to buy it? :whistling2::laughing:


Mine. All mine. That way I don't have to loan it out and let it get trashed by the knuckle dragging neanderthals I work with.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> Mine. All mine. That way I don't have to loan it out and let it get trashed by the knuckle dragging neanderthals I work with.


Agreed. :thumbsup:


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Barjack said:


> I have the M18 Hole Hawg with QUIK-LOK, and the 2 4.0 AH batteries.
> 
> I love it. I mainly do residential remodels, new construction, and rewires.
> 
> ...


Do you use 2 -18" extensions as well as an 18" drill bit ? Would be a 4'6" extension! 
I tried using a 12 extension and a 12 self feed spade bit and it would work for drilling top plates close to 10' high.
I'm also curious if you had any snap on you. I had a few snap going through king studs. 
Thanks for the tip.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gryczewskip said:


> I use my hawg all the time 4.0 battery. I have an inverter in my truck with remote to charge my batteries. 3000 watt for driving ground rods.
> I have no need for a genny with my set up.
> 
> Sent from my E6782 using Tapatalk


What type of inverter you have? I'm looking to purchase one just incase I need an emergency charge. Thanks 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

zac said:


> Do you use 2 -18" extensions as well as an 18" drill bit ? Would be a 4'6" extension!


I've done it a couple of times. You have to be careful.



> I tried using a 12 extension and a 12 self feed spade bit and it would work for drilling top plates close to 10' high.
> I'm also curious if you had any snap on you. I had a few snap going through king studs.
> Thanks for the tip.


I have only used the extensions with auger bits. I'm afraid of things snapping with those other bits.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Have had it since it came out, and I think I've pulled out my large corded one once since. Now that I have the M18 Super as well, thanks to a review opportunity, I doubt I'll ever use my DeWalt corded again. It's a total beast, though it is pretty bulky and certainly overkill for our typical everyday needs, so stays in the shop. Kind of a shame, as the big DeWalt had very little use on it when the Hawg came along.


----------



## Glock23gp (Mar 10, 2014)

There are some great reviews here.

I'm debating buying the quick chuck model but curious if anyone else has had any bad experiences with them? 

I read reviews elsewhere saying they had drilled 3 studs together and hit a nail and had to get the corded drill to rescue the bit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Glock23gp said:


> There are some great reviews here.
> 
> I'm debating buying the quick chuck model but curious if anyone else has had any bad experiences with them?
> 
> ...



I have the Quick Lock version. No problems so far. 

As far as getting stuck, it has happened a few times. I've learned to ease off when I can feel it getting bogged down, and even do a quick reverse every now and then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Barjack said:


> I have the Quick Lock version. No problems so far.
> 
> As far as getting stuck, it has happened a few times. I've learned to ease off when I can feel it getting bogged down, and even do a quick reverse every now and then.
> 
> ...



IMHO it's usually guys trying to force a tool to do a job faster than the tool works, ie like basically sitting on an angle drill to cut a hole through subflooring for a large diameter conduit run, when you are two rooms away and hear the drill bogging down.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have the 1/2" chuck with no problems. I can use any bit I happen to have at hand. I would rather not be shackled to certain bits.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Monkeyboy said:


> I have the 1/2" chuck with no problems. I can use any bit I happen to have at hand. I would rather not be shackled to certain bits.


Likewise, I use mine for holesaws primarily and while all the new arbors are made to be quick-lock, I still have a lot of old ones that I use.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> Likewise, I use mine for holesaws primarily and while all the new arbors are made to be quick-lock, I still have a lot of old ones that I use.



Where ya been buddy? Long time no hear from. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> Where ya been buddy? Long time no hear from.


I had a two month "vacation" imposed on my by the moderators. :laughing:

Currently enjoying some Florida sunshine at the moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

MTW said:


> I had a two month "vacation" imposed on my by the moderators. :laughing:


You? Really? 



> Currently enjoying some Florida sunshine at the moment. :thumbsup:



Whereabouts?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Barjack said:


> You? Really?


I know, but some of the mods here: 






> Whereabouts?


About 75 miles south of your locale.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I know, but some of the mods here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One would think that the mods would be more concerned with keeping posters here and happy than benching them and hope they come back.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> One would think that the mods would be more concerned with keeping posters here and happy than benching them and hope they come back.


You must be new here........


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Barjack said:


> You must be new here........



Actually been here from the start, I can just be an idealist at times.


----------



## yamatitan (Sep 4, 2010)

Ive got my 18" bits stuck a couple times in laminated beams. 100% my fault if you reverse it as soon as it slows down and clear the chips it doesnt happen but I try to push my luck sometimes. Still pick it over a extension cord every time. Usually a quick turn with my 16" channel locks frees it up enough to snap the quick just back on and keep going.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

Mech Diver said:


> Actually been here from the start,



I know you have. I was just joking. 



> I can just be an idealist at times.


Same here. I can't tell if it's a blessing or a curse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Barjack said:


> I know you have. I was just joking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More a curse in a large crowd, unfortunately.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I don't like the heavy duty hole Hawg too much weight. Plus the expense find a cheaper model and a lighter weight angle drill that will suffice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

